# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  Apple tung phiên bản thử nghiệm iOS 8 Beta 5

## Hongthanhauto

*Hôm nay, Apple đã cho ra mắt phiên bản thử nghiệm thứ năm của hệ điều hành iOS 8 cho các thiết bị di động của mình sau hai tuần kể từ ngày ra mắt phiên bản thứ tư và hai tháng sau khi giới thiệu hệ điều hành di động mới của hãng tại WWDC.*
Phiên bản cập nhật này mang mã số _12A4345d_ có thể được tải trực tiếp từ điện thoại qua wi-fi hoặc có thể được tải về thông qua cổng _iOS Developer Center_ dành cho các nhà phát triển.

*iOS 8* được biết đến với nhiều tính năng đa dạng kèm theo cải thiện về cấu trúc phần mềm như hệ liên thông, phần mềm kiểm tra sức khoẻ, chức năng chia sẻ cho thành viên trong gia đình, hệ thống thông báo mặc định, bàn phím Quicktype mới và cải thiện một số ứng dụng khác như trình duyệt _Safari_, hộp tin nhắn và thư thoại.
Hiện nay, iOS 8 chỉ có thể được cài thông qua các tài khoản của lập trình viên. Nhưng phiên bản chính thức sẽ được ra mắt sớm vào mùa thu tới và chúng ta đang tiến gần đến với giai đoạn kết thúc thử nghiệm. Tuy nhiên, một số nguồn tin cho rằng phiên bản thử nghiệm thứ năm này sẽ là phiên bản thử nghiệm cuối cùng và cũng một số thông tin cho rằng vẫn sẽ còn một bản thử nghiệm nữa trước khi ra mắt chính thức.

----------

